# New Shark Fisher



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Just got a killer deal on a Penn Senator 114H 6/0 special and a Mariner Stand Up 5'6" rod rated 50-130lb test. ($50). Now I need to know what to do with it. I kayak fish a lot and I know the Navarre-Gulf Breeze-Pensacola area fairly well. I want to shark fish from the beach. I need to know what size tackle I need. I was thinking 50lb mono line with 80Lb top shot. Leader..a 6 foot 170 lb cable of 7 strand. For the hook... i don't know, maybe 12/0 or even higher. As for the weight, a heavy pyramid maybe. Any suggestions? This will be a first for me. I am thinking about fishing the pass at Ft Pickens or Navarre Beach as soon as I get set up.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey Jason- Glad to see you with a kayak and the 6/0. Join us one night and we will be glad to share all the tips possible. I am planning on going Friday night if you want to meet.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Jason - I will be headed out there Friday night as a newbie to shark fishing as well. I have a 4/0 with 400 yards of 40 and a 9' 170 7 strand with a 9/0 hook. Hopefully that'll work. If not, I guess I get to respool. Devinsdad - where were you gonna fish at?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Hey guys- I am planning on going to Chickenbone-Soundside. The new artificial reef just off the beach parking lot has 4 very large pilings marking it which has caused us to lose several very big sharks. So I want to walk west at least 150-200 yards. Seems like every shark we have hooked there ends up going west so I figured that will allow plenty of room for him to run in case he goes to the east. 

So far everything in lined up and good to go. We usually get there about 6:30p to allow the swimmers to finish their daily dip. I like to have at least 2 rods out by 7p. If Jasonh is bringing his Kayak, I wont ask to borrow one from CallMeQuig if he doesn't mind us using his. As far as hooks go, I wouldnt suggest anything smaller than a 14/0 circle hook.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Just let me know if u need the yak. I may have the boat out that night.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh, and jasonh- don't use cable leaders. We use good, strong wire with plactic shrink wrap for the most part. I have a 6' cable leader I have used many times without a single run. 
I can have 2 rods out at the same time, same bait with a cable and a wire. The wire will get runs all night while the cable soaks like a bait with AIDS.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the invites. I can't make it out this weekend but for the next 3 weeks after I'm good to go. My daughter will be going to her grandparents house for that time and its' easier for me to get out. I'll bring my kayak along as well. Will anyone be going the weekend starting Friday 14th?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I try to go about once a week. Keep in touch and we will plan a trip.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> Oh, and jasonh- don't use cable leaders. We use good, strong wire with plactic shrink wrap for the most part. I have a 6' cable leader I have used many times without a single run.
> I can have 2 rods out at the same time, same bait with a cable and a wire. The wire will get runs all night while the cable soaks like a bait with AIDS.


I've only been using cable and doing pretty good. I buy 480lb coated cable from aircraft supply companies for cheap and make my leaders out of that. Maybe I'll try a pepsi challenge with it verses some piano wire. What size wire are you using?


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

beachcola- Your success is surely due to the fact that your cable is wrapped in plastic. Cable is certainly stronger than wire but if it is wrapped in plastic/rubber or whatever, then you are spot on. I just don't like bare cable but I am very anal with details.

We even wrap our hooks in electrical tape all the way to the barb. I have used 100lb test coated wire and have never had a leader break. I watched CallMeQuig land a 250lb shark on that very same leader and never had any issues.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> beachcola- Your success is surely due to the fact that your cable is wrapped in plastic. Cable is certainly stronger than wire but if it is wrapped in plastic/rubber or whatever, then you are spot on. I just don't like bare cable but I am very anal with details.
> 
> We even wrap our hooks in electrical tape all the way to the barb. I have used 100lb test coated wire and have never had a leader break. I watched CallMeQuig land a 250lb shark on that very same leader and never had any issues.


If you get bored one day, buy a can of Plasti Dip. It's usually next to the spray paint in hardware stores. It's quicker and easier and looks better than taped hooks. The only downside is the cost at around $7 or $8. But that's not exactly breaking the bank. I don't even bother removing the dip off the tip and barb. If the tip is sharp enough to go through shark cartilage and hide then it's sharp enough to go through a thin layer of plastic. No issues with the barb coming loose either. I still have to work at getting the hook out of the sharks mouth.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Now that is a great idea! Never thought of using the spray. Guess it would prevent the end of the tape on the hook from unraveling after several uses.

Thanks for the tip! Going to Lowe's tomorrow!


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

devinsdad said:


> Now that is a great idea! Never thought of using the spray. Guess it would prevent the end of the tape on the hook from unraveling after several uses.
> 
> Thanks for the tip! Going to Lowe's tomorrow!


It's actually just a can of liquid plastic, not a spray. You dip the hooks (even up to 20/0 circle) and then rig something to let the hook hang on and dry. I highly recommend it. Holds up better than the tape but you will still get some cuts on it from the teeth. I just do a quick patch with electrical tape while on the sand. But once you get home, you can take the plasti dip off, it peels off easy. Then re dip the hook and let dry for the next trip.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Just about when I think I have learned every tip, someone else comes along with something new and improved...
beachcola: You are the Ron Popeil of Shark Fishing.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Plasti-Dip is awesome. I have dipped many tools in this stuff, however I have never thought of hooks. +1 for bleachcola. 

on a side note, +2 for devinsdad for a Ron Popeil reference on a fishing forum.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad I could pass it on. Like most things I know, it was taught to me by someone else.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

bleachcola - I believe we are going out sharking on Friday night, if you're free that night feel free to come along. We usually go Chickenbone, but I'm not opposed to try elsewhere.


----------



## bleachcola (Apr 10, 2011)

beeritself said:


> bleachcola - I believe we are going out sharking on Friday night, if you're free that night feel free to come along. We usually go Chickenbone, but I'm not opposed to try elsewhere.


Currently out of town right now, getting back in Saturday afternoon. I'm definitely down for next Friday night though. Might be at Ft Pickens Saturday night. Depends on how worn out I am.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Change of plans on my end.... Just started a new job Monday and I can't go Friday night. Plan on going Saturday evening at Chickenbone. If BeerItSelf will bring his kayak!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Saturday I am not going to be able to make it. I don't get off work until around 9pm on Saturday and I am back at it at 7am Sunday. We'll have to figure something out.


----------

